# Perfecting some machine knitting techniques!



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

Determined to produce some garments on my 940 electronic and perfect some techniques while doing so. I hooked up the knit leader, traced off a favorite Daisy Fuentes cowl sweater I wear all the time and knitted this soft green cowl sweater for myself. Fits perfectly! I used cut and sew for the neck on both these sweaters. And yes, I steamed out the ribbing to the shape I wanted on the cowl and the bottom hemline. I dislike tight ribbing hemlines, not flattering!! The soft grey one is for a grand nephew, it's a size 8 with a slip stitch design and cut and sew. I assembled both of them by sewing machine in most areas. Each one took less than 2 days. On a roll!!! I have lots of grand nieces and nephews whose mother's really appreciate hand made items so they will benefit from my "learning" works!!


----------



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

I am going to do the other boy sweaters with a dropped shoulder, not sure they will like the fitted sleeve. Going to try a modified drop shoulder or batwing set in for myself, also! It is very flattering and comfortable. And I love neckline ribbings that end with a soft stockinette stitch roll, very comfy to wear and looks more modern. On these standard gauge sweaters, I take the ribbing stitches off and bind them off on hand needles, keeps them nice and stretchy.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

These are terrific, the necklines are perfect. Did you find the sewing difficult? Sharron


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow! You are on a roll! Perfect!


----------



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

No, not at all, Sharron!... I steam block all the pieces first, then use lots of pins and sew with a longer straight or tiny zig sag stitch and steam the seams open when done from the inside, gently patting them open with my fingertips. Makes a very professional looking seamline and eliminates the "homemade" look. (I looked at ready made sweaters to see how they did it, gives you great guidelines .. if big manufacturers get their good looking garments this way, I don't hesitate to use the same method.) I sew for a living, making those extravagant horse show jackets and chaps the ladies wear in the ring, so sewing does not intimidate me. I sample a lot first on thrift shop sweaters cut into pieces to make sure I use the right stitches and techniques. No sense wasting my good MK yarn!!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Those are really great!! You are using all my fav techniques - cut and sew, using the knitleader to knock off ready to wear garments, using the sewing machine to stitch things up and looser ribbing! I agree that ribbing worn too tight is not flattering at all - the ready made clothes are using looser ribbings now. Drop shoulder garments are also very popular in ready to wear and they are sure easy to knit! Thanks for sharing your work and expertise! :thumbup: Ann


----------



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks, Ann! I am also a busy person, so using these techniques actually will let me get things FINISHED so I can actually wear them! And cut and sew necklines eliminate that "distorted" look you get so often when you shape on the machine. I was always told that if you have a favorite garment, use it's measurements as a guideline when you make something!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

:thumbup: they look great


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

Lovely.


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

they look great thanks for the tips.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Great sweaters! I also prefer a loose ribbing and using cut and sew for necklines. And I love rib and roll collars and cuffs. I am trying to grow in my knitting by tackling new things - the knitleader is next!


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

Great sweaters. I sew also and virtually always construct my garments on the sewing machine after steaming. I agree it gives the professional finish. I love these. I virtually always do a cut and sew neck. The neck is part of the garment that is so noticeable it has to be right! I love these thanks for sharing.


----------



## Teebird (Apr 21, 2013)

Sweaters look nicely done.I am scared of cutting the knitted pieces,but will try doing it on my next sweater. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

Reba1, the Knitleader only took me an hour or so to learn!! Looks scarier than it really is, and now I am LOVING it!!!
Janetmk, I agree! Why go through all that work if the most important part that frames your face is going to look wonky?? Perfect that part if nothing else!!!
And Teebird, practice a couple of times first on big squares cut from thrift shop acrylic sweaters in the same gauge. (because they are quick to block with steam!) I chalk the neckline (on the wrong side)from a template, straight stitch on that line, then zig zag over that straight stitch. Then cut the fabric away just outside that stitching. 
If all this handling rippled the sweater, lay it down and gently steam or and pat it back into shape, not touching the iron to the yarn, and let it cool before you move it! 
Measure! Join one shoulder before you take the fake neckline to your machine to estimate stitches! 
Don't stretch the neckline when you hold it up against your machine to estimate stitches. 
AND most cut and sew necklines have you knit 4 rows on the neckline encasing piece you're going to rehang, and then knit 4 rows after you pull these through .. I've found that makes mine quite tight, I'm going to increase next ones to 5 or even 6 rows, I think it will lay flatter and softer.
Practice, practice, practice on those thrift shop sweater pieces until you feel comfortable!!!


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

cheridachat said:


> Determined to produce some garments on my 940 electronic and perfect some techniques while doing so. I hooked up the knit leader, traced off a favorite Daisy Fuentes cowl sweater I wear all the time and knitted this soft green cowl sweater for myself. Fits perfectly! I used cut and sew for the neck on both these sweaters. And yes, I steamed out the ribbing to the shape I wanted on the cowl and the bottom hemline. I dislike tight ribbing hemlines, not flattering!! The soft grey one is for a grand nephew, it's a size 8 with a slip stitch design and cut and sew. I assembled both of them by sewing machine in most areas. Each one took less than 2 days. On a roll!!! I have lots of grand nieces and nephews whose mother's really appreciate hand made items so they will benefit from my "learning" works!!


You are also a damn good Photographer!!! Beautiful presentation from some fine knitwear....Thanks from me.

regards

Andy


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes, great idea to practice on thrift shop sweaters!! Practicing one technique until you get it to your satisfaction and taking photos, making notes can be so useful. No need to make a full sweater and then not like it!


----------



## lorettaknits1 (Feb 6, 2015)

These are fabulous! I hope you put them on your Ravelry page with your construction notes so that newbies like me can add them to our favorites and be inspired to continue to develop our skills to hopefully create garments that look as beautiful as yours. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

You are one smart lady. THanks for sharing. THe sweaters are lovely.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Your work is amazing.


----------



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

der_fisherman, Guten Morgen, and Thank you! I sell on Ebay so get a lot of photo practice! I lived in Rodalben, Germany for a short while. My ex was in the service and stationed at Pirmasens. You have a beautiful country!!!


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Great sweaters, love the necklines.
Rhonda


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

I would like you for a teacher! Your pcs. are gorgeous. Very professional looking.


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes, she is a wonderful teacher as well as a amazing designer. She know her fabrics and a way around her machines.
Nice job neighbor!!
Next time I want to watch!!!


----------



## Elvala (Jan 3, 2015)

These sweaters are gorgeous.The necklines look so very professional. I would love to be able to finish garments so well. I wonder, can anybody point me in the right direction for "how to videos" showing the cut and sew technique for necklines and any other making up techniques
Thank you in advance
Elaine


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

They look fantastic! Such a great job and you've certainly mastered the techniques. I'm sure those sweaters will be worn a lot and look really comfy.


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

Your sweaters are absolutely beautiful. The necklines are perfection.
I am not sure how you attached the neckband? Are there any notes or resources on how one would knit the neck band and sandwich it in the cut and sew neckline?

I would be grateful if you can shed some light or direct me to a resource?

Thank you so much for sharing and inspiring!!!
Connie


----------



## Meemeeto3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Wow!! I agree with everyone- the sweaters are beautiful and the necklines...double WOW!! I've done cut and sew in the past it was just OK... did you use a walking foot or a roller foot for your machine?? Practicing on thrift shop sweaters is the best idea!! I kept making "samples" with my yarn and working on those! I also would LOVE a good source of video (youtube??) on the correct way to do cut and sew--HINT HINT


----------



## itmakesyousmile (Oct 10, 2012)

These are marvelous! Thank you so, so much for the photos and for sharing your successful techniques. I think we knitters too often get bogged down in "purist" techniques and don't focus on producing wearable and beautiful garments. Your necklines look perfect. Your post is very inspiring.

--Tanya


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

cheridachat said:


> der_fisherman, Guten Morgen, and Thank you! I sell on Ebay so get a lot of photo practice! I lived in Rodalben, Germany for a short while. My ex was in the service and stationed at Pirmasens. You have a beautiful country!!!


I have been photographing for more than 50 years, my pictures are OK, but are not a patch on yours!!!

I also post on ebay, but it hasn't helped me that much!!!

I liked Germany so much after a computer training course in January 1981 and that I made it my new place of abode in the May of 1981....

Have a great weekend.

regards

Andy


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Your sweaters are beautiful! I may start sewing my knit items on either my regular machine or the serger...hand sewing does take longer.

BUT, I do wonder why is it so bad to have something you made to look like you made it? As long as your work is well done, it fits appropriately, the seams are smooth, etc...why is that a "bad" thing? I feel like it gives your work a more "Custom" look rather than "homemade" look.

Bob
The KnittyGritty


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi. I am very new to machine knitting so I have some questions. Do you just use your machine to make fabric then use patterns to cut your pieces? That sound like something that I could/would do. 
I'm only with my machine for a few months in the summer so I fone get much time with it. 
Someone else already asked about which foir you use on the sewing machine. Any special thread?

Thanks so much 
Robin


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

You are a very clever machine knitter and I am pleased you have mentioned the Knitleader, a very underestimated Gadget, I often used it when I had a Brother K.M. Once learned they save a lot of time, reading patterns is a long process. From, Susan, U.K.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Great sweaters.....thanks for sharing.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Love, love the sweaters, and thank you so much for all the tips. I'm definitely going to try the cut & sew, and take a look at the old magazines with the drop shoulder sleeves. The necklines you did are awesome. Thanks again.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

keep up the good work while you are on a roll, I have to get on a roll too, lots of projects in mind but time always gets in the way.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Cheridachat, In following what you described on practicing on thrift shop sweaters I got confused. So you practice on a square- got that part, iron into shape after sewing to stabilize, then you measure and attach part? And then take it to the KM and rehang to knit the ribbing? Could you explain it a little more? I want very much to try this technique.
If mine would come out as nice I would be thrilled. Sharron


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Love how you did your neck lines. They look very professional.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow. Your garments are beautiful and perfect.


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Beautiful, professional looking necklines. I appreciate your sharing the photos as I am always looking for different examples for neck lines. Inspiring.


----------



## Susie50 (Jan 31, 2015)

Fantastic looking sweaters, I am learning so much from this group of great mk. I have a serger can it be used for the cut and sew technique?


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

GrandmaLiz said:


> :thumbup: they look great


Than ks for sharing..gorgous!! What pattern stitch did you use,please?


----------



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

I have a very busy weekend ahead, am going to post some rather step by step instructions during the week, hopefully that will help inspire some others to attempt the cut and sew.


----------



## Meemeeto3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Wow!! That would be wonderful!! Thanks!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Totally super workmanship. Gives inspiration, too.


----------



## charlie4carats (May 31, 2012)

Do you use a template for the necklines? I want to learn to cut and sew, but have been afraid to try it without something to go by. If you use a template, did you make your own or buy it, and if so, where?
I know that is a lot of questions, but I am awfully anxious to learn.


----------

